
IndieAuth: Sign in with your domain name - type0
https://indieauth.com/
======
type0
How come I never heard about it, this seems like a better successor to openID.

------
epeus
It is better than OpenID, and as a bonus it will proxy the OpenID protocol for
you so you can sign into gnu social or blogger or other things that still use
openid.

